# Install problem with Spitfire and harddrive



## earnie (Dec 3, 2021)

Hello,

I'm trying to install the software I bought with Spitfire's the ton. It won't install on my external because it says it is not formatted as NTFS.

I already have a bunch of my Native Instruments and other virtual instruments on there. I can't erase it all to reformat. Is there something else I can do? Was I supposed to be formatting the drive as NTFS from the beginning? Nothing else was a problem installing on there.

Thanks


----------

